# Help Please - Problem with MTD 762 tractor stalling on hills or tilts



## Mort Caldwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I have a MTD model 762, with 13.5 HP Briggs 21B807 engine, which stops running when going down the slightest incline, or when running across a slight hill and tilted even about 5 degrees. I goes uphill fairly well, altho a 15 degree uphill will cause it to run rough. 

This 38" cut lawn tractor is about three yeas old and is in very good general condition. It was given to us by my wife's father, who got very frustrated by this tilt and incline bum running problem. He bought it slightly used, and it has always had this problem. 

Does this MTD have tilt and incline safety ignition cutoff sensors on it? Its entire users manual reads like a Ralph Nader handbook.... I'm experienced at disabling these things, and have already taken care of the seat ignition cutoff switch... 

Help with this will be greatly appreciated! 

Thank you!

Mort Caldwell in PA
New member of this forum


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

Well i think we have a slight fix here. remove the carb's fuel bowl and make sure if you remove the float assembly properly it will easy to be put back on. make sure the needle on the float is clean. anyway at the bottom of the carb is the fuel control needle. turn it clockwise until it is almost snug(do not Tighten!!) remember the turns you did. back it out fully but make sure the fuel hose is clamped. Take a scotch brite pad to remove the gunk so the tip is clean(no sandpaper!) this should help but. turn it clockwise until you feel it seat itself. back out the # of turns it took to seat it in the first step


----------



## Mort Caldwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Hydrogardian16- 

Many thanks for the reply - I will check out the carb tomorrow and follow your instructions. I have taken apart many carbs of this type, mostly on motorcycles, so think it will go ok.

One point I omitted in my first post is that when I got this tractor, its entire air cleaner assembly was missing. So I bought the cover, filter and pre-filter and put them on and it seemed to run better. So the carb may be full of crap. and I better take it completely and totally clean it. 

It is a neat air cleaner design, with air from the engine fan being blown thru the filter and into the carb, if the cover is in place. I think this must give the engine a slight supercharger effect, at maybe about 5 psi. Or at least 2 or 3. 

Thanks again, 

Mort 
Near Pittsburgh, but seems like out in the country..


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

well i had an MTD it had a 7 speed in it and one day I went out in the backyard and amazingly pulled of 6 complete donuts. MOM AND DAD were mad!! one day that 13 hp burned up so much oil that it got so hot the connecting rod snapped and Bang like a shotgun it stopped. I have learned my lesson, it was 4 yrs ago anyway!


----------

